# Herter's Men's Breathable 600-Gram Hunting Waders



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Does any one have any experience with these? 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/HERTERS-BREATHABLE-G-WADER-SB/2022884.uts

Or should I spend a little more for these? 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Foot...280?WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104797980%3Bcat104674680

I have an old pair of Cabela's neoprene waders that work alright, just starting to leak a little. They have held up well though! I have had them since 2009:shock: I have a $50 Cabela's gift card That I need to put to use and I am just trying to decide what the best thing to use it on is!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

I would spend a little bit more for the Cabelas brand. Herter's is actually owned by Cabelas and uses their name in advertising in the Midwest where Herter's was a recognized waterfowling name. Since Cabelas bought Herter's, they haven't updated the products Herter's used to sell and IMO, will eventually get rid of the name altogether.

Maybe I am a bit jaded though, as I loved the Herter's burlap dekes and when Cabelas bought them out, that was the first thing on the chopping block.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Take a look at these...
https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...-2014-toughman-supreme-breathable-waders.html


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

It may be worth a trip to Cabela's to handle them and try them on if you're ever in the area. I personally never buy waders or footwear without trying them on. I looked at both tonight at the Lehi store and opted for the Cabela's brand because they have more comfortable straps, better knee padding/reinforcement, and mostly because the boots fit me better. The herters waders didn't give me a bad impression at all, but they were more basic and didn't seem quite as sturdy.


----------

